# FREE LAB PUPS



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

A CO-WORKER EMAILED THIS:

these dogs are free to a good home...anyone?? Anyone???

Six puppies need adoption ASAP.
Scott (my friend) rescued 6 black lab (mix) puppies out of the
middle of the road on Saturday. PLEASE help me find them homes -
otherwise, it's Animal Control, which means they only have 5 days.
We've bathed them, sprayed them for fleas and wormed them....but
we can't keep them.
They are currently in a kennel in my basement since I don't have
a fence. I've lost count of the number of rescue groups that I've
contacted, only to be turned down due to no room. Please check with
every.

Please PM with questions or Please contact Jennifer Bryan at [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]> if interested

Thanks,
Huntress


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/puppies.asp


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Good catch Rutt.


----------

